# Chattahoochee WMA hunt next week



## ngabearhunter (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone going up to hunt the deer/bear/hog hunt on November 3-6?
I never could get on a bear this year with my bow, maybe he'll show for me now.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2004)

Good luck, hope ya get a biggen.


----------



## Polaris08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there anything going on at Chattahoochee WMA on Saturday Nov 8? I was planning on doing a little fishing and don't want to get in the middle of a hunt.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 5, 2008)

Polaris08 said:


> Is there anything going on at Chattahoochee WMA on Saturday Nov 8? I was planning on doing a little fishing and don't want to get in the middle of a hunt.



The trout water on Chattahoochee WMA closed Nov 1 or actually dark on Oct 31.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Chattahoochee WMA Hunt Dec 10-13*

Anybody Hunting this one?


----------



## Jighead (Dec 8, 2008)

I am going Sat. morning, might try to hunt Th and Fri evening. Seen a couple of small pigs last Sat. while squirrel hunting.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep spotted a really nice mt. buck on the last hunt and couldn't get a shot.  I'll be there early in the week hoping to catch him


----------



## Jighead (Dec 8, 2008)

bowbuck said:


> Yep spotted a really nice mt. buck on the last hunt and couldn't get a shot.  I'll be there early in the week hoping to catch him



Are you finding deer  high or down low?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a place to camp and hunt this weekend.  I've been camping there before but have never hunted or explored much other than the river while fishing.  Any recommendations?  I will probably be there Friday and Saturday.  I'd love to see a hog.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 8, 2008)

Chances are you will see a hog or a bear before you see a deer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2008)

Do people walk around at all or is it all still hunting?  I like stalking but I don't want to get anywhere near any other hunters.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone have any advice as to what kind of areas to look for to find hogs?  Higher up or lower down by the creeks?  What would they be feeding on this time of the year?


----------



## Jighead (Dec 10, 2008)

I just found a lot of sign down low, where there was no sign a week ago. Find you a creek and find tributaries feeding the creek. Follow these tributaries to look for rooting, especially if there are a lot of white oaks around. they can also be high if they have a good food supply(acorns)


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 10, 2008)

Jighead, I am hunting low. I just happened to check a spot out and it had some nice sign in it. It's only a five minute or so walk so it doesn't get much nicer than that on Chattahoochee.


----------



## DASUTT1661 (Dec 11, 2008)

any big bucks been killed there this year?


----------

